# When to introduce soft foods?



## Duckie (Feb 13, 2008)

Well, Ollie and Screech (chick #1 &2) are now down to 3 feedings a day. They are 25 days old today! When should I start to introduce soft foods for them? I was told that it is between 30-35 days, but i just want to confirm 

i am going to move them into their very own cage when the soft food starts . They are growing so fast !!!!


----------



## Renae (Feb 9, 2008)

I started giving mine soft foods at that age. (30-35 days)

You can start providing the babies with moistened weaning pellets and a variety of other foods at this age. Weaning pellets are made just for chick. Other foods to offer include cooked brown rice and pasta, fresh, whole wheat toast, cooked oatmeal, bird bread, well cooked scrambled eggs, cooked sweet potatoes and cooked beans, dark green, leafy vegetables: kale, romaine lettuce, spinach, parsley, freshly grown sprouts, corn, peas, carrots, broccoli, green or red peppers, fresh fruits such as apples, oranges, bananas, pears, and cantaloupe, a small amount of moistened seeds in food dishes on the floor as well. Cut or shred pieces of fresh foods tiny so the babies don't choke or cut into large pieces so babies can nibble little pieces off by themselves. If your babies are reluctant to eat fresh vegetables, try serving them lightly steamed so they are a little softer. Fruits and vegetables contain a high volume of water, 80-90%. They should be served sparingly with baby birds so chicks do not fill up on low calorie foods when they need more concentrated foods.

If babies are reluctant to eat the weaning foods, you can add a small amount of warm, hand feeding formula on top of them and try feeding them moistened pellets by hand.


----------



## Aly (Jul 30, 2007)

They sure are growing up fast! I would start introducing veggie now if they are 25 days!


----------



## atvchick95 (Sep 17, 2007)

at 1 month old I put a ceramic dish(it was a small cat food dish - never used for cats though bought it brand new - on the floor of their brooder, I mixed pellets and seeds (i used budgie size of both to start with), and spray millet 

at about 1 1/2 months (give or take a few days here and there) I introduced them to mixed veggies, big leafy greens, 

by the time they were almost 2 months old I was gradually changing the size of their pellet/seed mix to cockatiel size at 3 months they were eating pellets on their own and playing in their cage 

I may have the timing off on when they did each step, but Its been a year since I had any hand fed tiels around  but that's roughly when mine were eating veggies/soft foods/pellets/seeds


----------



## Bea (Jul 26, 2007)

I always introduce seed/millet/pellets really early. They tend not to eat them until they're 5-6 weeks old, but they sure play with them. Veggies are easier to eat, so those start getting bites taken out even sooner.


----------



## huskymom (Jan 17, 2008)

can´t believe they are so grown... awww... we do need desperately updated pics...


----------

